# Attending Midwest Slot Car Show? Discount for HobbyTalk Members



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Hello!

Just wanted to let everyone know that I will be giving the same *10% discount* to all *HobbyTalk Members* as I have at previous shows this year.

Just print out copy of this thread and WRITE your HobbyTalk user name on the print out so I can keep for my records. Very simple and easy...

Discount is good on ALL purchases during the whole show....not just once. Look around and then come see me - Motor City Toyz. 

PS anyone coming in early...be sure to look me up at the Clock Tower Hotel & Resort. There were a few rooms still available last night but only via online reservations.

*PSS I am in room # 1275 - near conference center on 1st floor....hotel is still under construction.*


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Jeff, are you ever going to do the Parsippany, NJ. show............its this sunday ya know, and they do it about 4 times a year


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

If someone would send me a flyer on the show, I would be glad to come....


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

send me your address tonight and tomorrow I'll sign you up for the flyer.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Jeff,

As always, a big thank you for being at the show and selling... Thank you also for the great deals on the cars I bought from you. It was good to get chance to talk to you again!


----------

